

Ask HN: Are you still planning to make big money? - snitko

Or did you give up on this ideas and then just concentrated on working for some company? If so, what made you do this and how many failures you've been through? If you didn't give up, then why? What still makes you think you're gonna make it?
======
nostrademons
Eventually, yeah. But not right now. I'm working for Google for now, and will
see what things are like in a few years.

I think I explained why in another thread
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=426341>) - basically, I didn't know what
to do next. So I figured doing _something_ is better than doing nothing, and
applied for jobs. We had maybe 6-12 failures, depending on how you count what
a failure is. Is a great idea that turns out to not be feasible to implement a
failure? How about a site that you launch that's kinda lame and nobody uses
it? How bout misconceptions for what the UI should be?

Mostly, I see this as a chance to start fresh and rectify some of the mistakes
I made last time. Going by <http://www.paulgraham.com/startupmistakes.html>,
we did #1 (eventually; had cofounders to start, but they all quit), #2, #8,
#11, and #18. Well, now I'm out in Silicon Valley, fixing #2. I'm hoping to
meet lots of cool people, increasing the pool for #1. Working at Google gives
me a credential that seems quite valuable to investors, helping with #11. It
also helps build my technical skills, to avoid #8. And it's sort of a career
reset, so if I see a good opportunity, I can go after it, avoiding #18.

Besides, I had an idea for a project that could only be done with Google's
resources. So instead of somehow finding $100M in venture capital and
duplicating their infrastructure, why not join them as an employee? Yeah, it's
not as financially remunerative, but they do have Founders Awards for people
who make a significant difference to Google's bottom line, and the credibility
of having launched a major product, even within a large corp, gives you a big
boost when starting on your own.

------
jaytee_clone
I don't plan to make big money. (How much is big? A billion dollar?.)

However, I do plan to have a tribe of smart, fun, and motivated friends.

Have a billion, you can do a lot.

Have a tribe, you can do anything (including making a billion.)

